# New composite decking - pools of water when rains



## fizzy (18 Jun 2013)

My Mum just got new composite decking done. It's a small area - less than 18x12 foot (she just has this small space at the back, no garden as such). It was expensive to get done, but she was told it would be maintenance free. However, what she is really disappointed about is that whenever it rains, large amounts of water gather on it and she is left looking out the window at these pools of water in several spots.

I would really appreciate it if others with composite decking could let me know if this happens their decking too, especially re deeper pools accumulating in random spots? Does it tend to dry out by itself, even in Winter, and how long does that take? Or is it a case of needing to mop it up regularly? Finally, does algae/green stuff tend to build up over time, and is that easily cleaned?

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## mark1 (18 Jun 2013)

If you could upload a picture it would be helpful, it sounds as if the there are a number of issues with the way it was laid, should be a slight gradient to alow the water to run off, boards may be too tight together and so holding the water, and the joistwork may dip here and there allowing pools to accumulate, algae shouldnt build up but a stiff brush with detergent and water followed by a powerwash once a year should keep it right, very dissapointing for her.


----------



## fizzy (18 Jun 2013)

many thanks for the quick reply mark1. i take it the picture would need to be post rain showing the pools of water? 

she had great faith in the guy who did the decking, so i'm very disappointed to hear this. but if it means that it shouldn't be like this and that there might be a 
way to fix it, that's encouraging. 
would it be possible to remove the composite, and adjust the timbers underneath to have the correct alignment, or is it a case of either putting up with the pools of water or getting the whole job redone from scratch?


----------



## mark1 (18 Jun 2013)

If you could post a picture of the deck boards from a height of about 3 feet looking straight down at them just to see the spacing of the board, also youcould pour a few buckets of water and it will pool the same way and post a picture of that, it should be possible to adjust the structure if its noot too far off what it should be. To be honest my first port of call would be to call the guy and have him look and give him the oppertunity to repair it if your mam is ok with it??


----------



## fizzy (18 Jun 2013)

I'll try and get her to take some pictures. She rang the guy who did it and explained about the pools, but he just said he hadn't heard of that happening and had no answers and did not suggest anything could be done. 
I have broken the news to her that it seems it was installed the wrong way, but she is not keen on ringing him again to say that, especially when he has done other work for her before and she may need him again for more unusual jobs (he's an experienced carpenter / builder type who also does general maintenance)


----------



## Leo (18 Jun 2013)

There should be a small gap between each deck board, so pooling as described should not be possible. Are they fitted tightly together?


----------



## fizzy (18 Jun 2013)

My Mum managed to take a couple of photos. They are not great - it was hard for her to capture the water - but there is a depth of water all across where the bucket was poured which is reflecting everything in it like a puddle.
She also measured the gap between boards at a quarter of an inch, and the boards themselves are 5.25 inches wide.
So there is a definite gap between the boards, as seen in the photos, but she says the water just stays put in a pool?!

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------



## mark1 (18 Jun 2013)

Well the boards are very well laid and the hidden fixings are very professional, joist spacing is spot on. Looking at all that im sure the gradient he allowed is also 100%. Looking at the water on the boards i would hazard a guess that when they weather in for a while and the deck is a few months old it will no longer be an issue. The boards are very new and seem to be holding the water. Similar to a new car in the rain the water will puddle on it, few weeks in the irish summer and it just runs off. Hope it eases her mind a wee bit. Cautionary note. Yes the deck will be slippy in frosty conditions if wet.


----------



## fizzy (18 Jun 2013)

Thanks so much for all your help Mark1. That's really reassuring that it looks a decent job and hopefully it will settle down over the summer - fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## suzie (18 Jun 2013)

Is there not a grooved side to the boards to aid the water run off? On wood decking there is anyway, perhaps composite is different....

S.


----------



## Sandals (18 Jun 2013)

Our timber deck after its been freshly painted every year holds the water. 

Deck can be lethal when frosty/snowy, seen some people putting chicken wire type thing over a bit of it if needed to make a path....


----------



## fizzy (25 Jun 2013)

Sorry suzie and sandals - hadn't realised there were any more replies on this - thanks for your input. Even with a light shower, it is just holding the water even 8 hours later. Plus, as it dries it is leaving water stains, which because each bit dries differently form lots of rings inside each other (like the grain in wood etc). All in all, it seems to be a complete disaster. I'm really hoping it will improve given a bit of time.


----------



## Helpfulhands (25 Jun 2013)

The hidden fixings generate a equal gap in between each board so the spacing should be equal without much effort 
I would be inclined to think that there is no fall in the overall area and therefore the board has no way of running water off 
As there is no direct fixing through each board it might be possible to turn each board over if the under side has a grove in it and this might help
One thing for sure is doh if this persists over a winter it will be like a ice rink on those smooth boards


----------



## 10to1 (25 Jun 2013)

Yes it does look like a good job with the hidden fixings. I have a composite deck from fibreon and there is a grain in the board which gives the board a sort of texture. Water doesn't pond on them and they are not laid to fall and the gap  between boards is half of what you have at 5 ml. The boards on the deck shown seem to be quite smooth, almost like a plastic lacquer which is holding the water. As op has said this might weather in in time. However this might be down to the choice of board and she may just have to mop it off.


----------



## fizzy (26 Jun 2013)

I asked my Mum about the underside of the boards and she said there had been just a few grooves on it and the guy said that it was all the one which side was used, so she went for the smooth. I *think* the brand of composite used was whiteriver montana, and the [broken link removed] shows both sides and says it is reversible.
To be honest, it's all the ringed water stains that are annoying her more than anything now - she has to get out and wash them off with fairy liquid and the whole point of getting the composite was that it was to be maintenance free.


----------



## laskoibence (21 Jun 2020)

fizzy said:


> I asked my Mum about the underside of the boards and she said there had been just a few grooves on it and the guy said that it was all the one which side was used, so she went for the smooth. I *think* the brand of composite used was whiteriver montana, and the [broken link removed] shows both sides and says it is reversible.
> To be honest, it's all the ringed water stains that are annoying her more than anything now - she has to get out and wash them off with fairy liquid and the whole point of getting the composite was that it was to be maintenance free.


Hi, can You give us some updates please? I have the same issue.


----------

